# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Huawei занимает третье место среди производителей смартфонов по всему миру

## Labs

Компания Huawei, мировой лидер в разработке информационно-коммуникационных решений, заняла третье место среди мировых поставщиков смартфонов в 3 квартале 2013 года.

• Отчеты аналитиков отмечают, что в этом году поставки смартфонов увеличились на 45% и достигли рекордных 251 млн. единиц в третьем квартале 2013 г. 

• Согласно Strategy Analytics, компания Huawei заняла 5,1% рынка поставок смартфонов с 12,7 млн. единиц в 3 квартале 2013 г. 

• Согласно IDC, компания Huawei заняла 4,8% рынка поставок смартфонов с 12,5 млн. единиц.Производительность компании Huawei подтверждает успех стратегии, которая сосредоточена на флагманских продуктах с целью продвижения бренда по всему миру.

• В этом квартале совокупные продажи смартфонов компании Huawei составили 13,4 млн., увеличившись на 20% по сравнению со 2 кварталом 2013 года.

• На рынки за пределами Китая приходится 40% от общего объема поставок, по сравнению с 30% во 2 квартале. 
• Наибольший прирост продемонстрировали развивающиеся рынки. Основные показатели роста продаж выглядят следующим образом: 

 Латинская Америка (140%);
Япония (51%);
Азиатско-Тихоокеанский регион (44%);
Европа (37%).

 • Флагманский смартфон премиум класса Huawei Ascend P6 в настоящее время продается в более чем 90 странах, поставки которого в конце квартала превысили два миллиона единиц.В ближайшие пять лет компания Huawei планирует стать одним из ведущих брендов мобильных телефонов, предлагая качественные инновационные, современные и доступные для большинства пользователей устройства.

• Huawei активно развивает свои глобальные торговые сети и розничные каналы, благодаря сотрудничеству с мировыми дистрибьюторами, такими как Ingram Micro и Brightpoint, а также благодаря партнерским отношениям с местными ритейлерами, такими как Carphone Warehouse - крупнейшим ритейлером в Великобритании, Media-Saturn в Германии, и более 50 розничных сетей по всему Китаю, в том числе Gome, Suning, D.Phone и FunTalk.

• Компания Huawei воплощает свою философию "Make it possible (Сделай это возможным)" в жизнь через спонсорство и стратегическое партнерство со спортивными и развлекательными организациями на местных рынках, такими как футбольные команды Милан и Боруссия Дортмунд в Европе, и американская компания Марвел с фильмом "Тор: Царство Тьмы" в США.

----------

